
The PNP game - dannote
https://pnpgame.com/
======
dannote
Merge differently colored cells with sum equal to number in uncolored cell and
move to that cell.

~~~
lightlyused
And do it in one minute max.

------
lotofmonks
2048 killer?

------
crazyjack
Well done guys!

